# Hard Drive Wiped Out



## alexis1980 (Aug 15, 2005)

This topic might have been discussed before, so, forgive me if it has.
I had about 60 hours of shows that were recorded on my Dish DVR 532. I woke up Tuesday morning and the entire programing got wiped out. I lost all my programs and now have the starting point of 100 hours. Everything else was saved, including my timers and my dish pass.
How did this happen? and how can it be prevented? Needless to say I am very upset at what happened.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

alexis1980 said:


> This topic might have been discussed before, so, forgive me if it has.
> I had about 60 hours of shows that were recorded on my Dish DVR 532. I woke up Tuesday morning and the entire programing got wiped out. I lost all my programs and now have the starting point of 100 hours. Everything else was saved, including my timers and my dish pass.
> How did this happen? and how can it be prevented? Needless to say I am very upset at what happened.


YES it has been posted many times for the 522. The answer will hurt switch to Directv, in over two years I have never lost anything on my TiVo. My 522 has cleared all memory twice and is still buggy.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Do you think it's the 522 in general? Or maybe "bad" individual units?

Probably like a lot of you, I have maybe 80 hrs on there, a lot of which I have not watched yet. I would be a very unhappy camper if this happened to me. (Have had my 522 for abotu 6 months now.)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of whats possible with E* DVR's!!!

Arent you glad they arent those ridiculously reliable TiVO or DirecTivo boxes?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Kevin Brown said:


> Do you think it's the 522 in general? Or maybe "bad" individual units?
> 
> Probably like a lot of you, I have maybe 80 hrs on there, a lot of which I have not watched yet. I would be a very unhappy camper if this happened to me. (Have had my 522 for abotu 6 months now.)


Well I know there are few people that post here that are on a crusade to let everyone that will listen to them all the bad luck they've had with the 522. But it seems to me it is just the same few people over and over again, so my guess would be it's just a few bad individual units. Just from my personal experience of having a 522 for nearly two years now i've never had a single problem.


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

tsmacro said:


> Well I know there are few people that post here that are on a crusade to let everyone that will listen to them all the bad luck they've had with the 522. But it seems to me it is just the same few people over and over again, so my guess would be it's just a few bad individual units.


I think the reality lies somewhere in between this avenue of thought and the other extreme. I've had the same 522 for almost two years, and I've experienced many of the same problems complained about on this and other forums (aside from my hard disk getting wiped). The pixel tears, audio dropouts, audio 'peeps', you name it. The reason I seem like I have an axe to grind about it is because for the first six months or so the thing worked almost flawlessly.



tsmacro said:


> Just from my personal experience of having a 522 for nearly two years now i've never had a single problem.


Well let's change that. Set your receiver up in dual mode, and turn on record plus. Set your preferred receiver to TV1 and then try to setup timers to record two programs at the same time on two different tuners. This should demonstrate how the significance of a problem is determined by your own perception of it. If you don't need use this configuration, it's not even an issue. If you have to use this configuration it's a major PITA.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

My 522 wiped the drive once. But it asked me before it did it. It did not just do it on its own.


----------



## mrschwarz (May 8, 2004)

Many of us experience the problems with the 522, including duplicatable program bugs and instabilities. We're just tired of posting the same things over and over.

E* keeps sending us new versions of the software, but we're not quite sure what the new version does. In most cases, it doesn't fix anything.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

Or, it adds more problems. I put this in another thread, but I'll mention it here. I've had mine since about May. L253 to 255 I think. I think, the video and audio dropouts have actually gotten worse through the 3 revs I've seen. Or maybe I just notice them more now.


----------

